# Anyone use a grinder for cutting EMT?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm looking for something besides a porta band or circular saw for cutting EMT and saw something somewhere about using a grinder with a cut off wheel. Wondered if anyone else has tried or used one for EMT?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know anything faster than my Portacable sawzall with a new metal cutting blade..

The thing is a animal.. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

B4T said:


> I don't know anything faster than my Portacable sawzall with a new metal cutting blade..
> 
> The thing is a animal.. :thumbsup:


I can't find a fine enough tooth blade to want to use on my sawzall. Makes me a little nervous having my hands that close to the blade to support it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I can't find a fine enough tooth blade to want to use on my sawzall. Makes me a little nervous having my hands that close to the blade to support it.


They make metal blades for every sawzall out there.. 

What make do you have?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm using Diablo blades right now. They seem decent.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

At this point it's like splitting hairs. I'm sure there are situations where one tool may be better than the other, but as far as just cutting the end off a stick of EMT, it's all the same. I wouldn't like a grinder just because I _assume_ the blade will keep spinning after you let off the trigger.

I've gotten used to cutting with my hand by the blade, and my sawzall has an aggressive 1-1/4 stroke.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I've gotten used to cutting with my hand by the blade, and my sawzall has an aggressive 1-1/4 stroke.


Getting "used" to doing hazardous things is what gets you hurt eventually. I really like my fingers. That Diablo blade I'm using cuts EMT very fast once it bites. If it gets on your finger it's gone. Grinders are very controlable and you need one for other things. Though crossed my mind that it might work well. I might try my cheapy grinder out today in the garage on some EMT. Course I might just look for a porta band :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So you are using these blades in a grinder now??


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL! For my sawz all. Well same brand. Couldn't remember the name on it. I've got one of those kicking around somewhere to.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use one of these.. never gets dull.. use on high speed


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually the blade is a Diablo:

http://www.diablotools.com/recip-metal.html


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Back to grinder theory.. Of course I use my sawz all when I want to. I'm looking for other options and already own a grinder.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I feel like I would have to try pretty hard to get my hand in the way of the blade.

The worst sawzall accident I've seen is where a guy was cutting with a milwaukee sawzall and the way it was designed is that the blade clutch would recede into this half round divot in the tool. His thumb slipped off the guard and fell behind the blade clutch and was crushed into the divot.

Can't do that with my bosch. There are obvious hazards to using a grinder as well.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> There are obvious hazards to using a grinder as well.


Have you used a grinder much? Not to be offensive but I find them safer to use for most things than a sawzall depending on fire hazard and eye protection.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I can't find a fine enough tooth blade to want to use on my sawzall. Makes me a little nervous having my hands that close to the blade to support it.


I keep my fingers wrapped around the pipe and my thumb on the top of the sawzall behind the blade to push it down.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would be much more worried about my fingers using an angle grinder than a sawzal.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Have you used a grinder much? Not to be offensive but I find them safer to use for most things than a sawzall depending on fire hazard and eye protection.


I find the exact opposite.

IMO, a grinder is much more dangerous than a sawzall. It will take a finger off much quicker and it is harder to control. The blade keeps spinning after you turn it off. Sparks and metal shavings are thrown in every direction.

ETA: Beaten by a minute.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Have you used a grinder much? Not to be offensive but I find them safer to use for most things than a sawzall depending on fire hazard and eye protection.


Yeah, I'd spend 10 hours a day several days a week chipping concrete and cutting 1/2 rebar and 1'' rigid, to fix people's underground f*ck ups.

I'm not saying a grinder wouldn't be handy, just saying if you didn't already own one, I wouldn't see a huge incentive to buy one for doing things like cutting EMT.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

What can I say. I like my grinders. I'll test it out today in the garage and see how it does.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I would be much more worried about my fingers using an angle grinder than a sawzal.


The safest 4.5 inch angle grinders are the ones with the paddle switch. All the people I've seen get injured with an angle grinder had the guard removed. I'd be hard pressed to be without one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

On many jobsites, it would be a royal pain to use the grinder to cut EMT, since you'd technically need to fill out a hot work permit every day. Sparks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Never a grinder, but I've used a chop saw for cutting full bundles.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Porta-band is what 90%+ of commercial electricians use. If using a grinder was a better idea, I'm pretty sure it would have become the norm by know.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> Porta-band is what 90%+ of commercial electricians use. If using a grinder was a better idea, I'm pretty sure it would have become the norm by know.


 
And you know this because you have taken a nation wide survey?:blink:

I am surprised as I travel different things I see and how different areas do things.

We use angle grinders for a lot of things for EMT it is a porta band or sawzall.


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

I use a portaband most of the time, if it's small pipe single sticks got go with the hacksaw keeps the triceps in shape.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

brian john said:


> And you know this because you have taken a nation wide survey?:blink:


75% of the statistics you here are made up, 14% of all people know that.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never seen a saws-all blade shatter but I've seen it happen to grinder that says it all to me for which one is safer 

Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I feel like I would have to try pretty hard to get my hand in the way of the blade.
> 
> The worst sawzall accident I've seen is where a guy was cutting with a milwaukee sawzall and the way it was designed is that the blade clutch would recede into this half round divot in the tool. His thumb slipped off the guard and fell behind the blade clutch and was crushed into the divot.
> 
> Can't do that with my bosch. There are obvious hazards to using a grinder as well.


I did that with my old Milwaukee and that took a while to heal..:laughing: 

The new ones have a better gaurd so you cannot do that .

I never tryed it with a grinder it just does not sound like a safe idea.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I did that with my old Milwaukee and that took a while to heal..:laughing:
> 
> The new ones have a better gaurd so you cannot do that .
> 
> I never tryed it with a grinder it just does not sound like a safe idea.


It was brutal, there was blood all over the place and he tried to say it was fine.

He didn't stick around much longer after that, though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

d-fi said:


> I've never seen a saws-all blade shatter but I've seen it happen to grinder that says it all to me for which one is safer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


What if, what if, you name a tool and I'll show you someone that was injured using it. 

The right tool for the job in the hands of a profeessional, makes any job go smoother.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

d-fi said:


> I've never seen a saws-all blade shatter but I've seen it happen to grinder that says it all to me for which one is safer


I've had lots of sawzall blades break and fly. Never had one actually shatter. I've had a ton of wheels blow or crack apart too, with a little planing and aiming so the pieces go somewhere else besides into you you'll be just fine.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I was just curious who'd actually tried a cut off wheel for EMT and Strut. I'm not re-inventing the wheel. I KNOW what others use and what I want and like to use. 

I don't have a porta band yet but one is in the cards sometime. I've seen that Dewalt metal circular saw in use before and it's pretty slick also. Probably not as capable as the porta band though. I like to keep an open mind about tools and methods. I'm definitely going to try stapling NM next time with that Arrow stapler. 

I personally don't feel that small grinders are very dangerous.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I was just curious who'd actually tried a cut off wheel for EMT and Strut. I'm not re-inventing the wheel. I KNOW what others use and what I want and like to use.
> 
> I don't have a porta band yet but one is in the cards sometime. I've seen that Dewalt metal circular saw in use before and it's pretty slick also. Probably not as capable as the porta band though. I like to keep an open mind about tools and methods. I'm definitely going to try stapling NM next time with that Arrow stapler.
> 
> I personally don't feel that small grinders are very dangerous.




I have used a grinder on E M T in certain situations. 

When you have to cut a conduit to re-route it, it might be a whole lot simpler to cut it in place, and a saw would not work very well. 

On oscillating tool, (Rockwell, or Fein) will also work well in some cases.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I was just curious who'd actually tried a cut off wheel for EMT and Strut. I'm not re-inventing the wheel. I KNOW what others use and what I want and like to use.
> 
> .


 
I have but not the tool of choice for EMT or strut. For all thread it is great. I use a grinder for modifying cabinet doors in place all the time.

A grinder is a great when another cutter won't quite do it. As Marc pointed out for cutting a hub off rigid.

One heck of a lock cutter. 

Show me something difficult to cut and a grinder will make short work of it.

Ever cut an Allen Wrench? Grinder, wham bam.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just tested out cutting some 3/4 with my cheap grinder and a cut off wheel. Loud, have to angle the conduit away from you, very controlable. Probably bulges the conduit more than is good for it. I'll do it in an emergency if I have to. Prefer my hack saw..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If your insurance company is making you do JSA's (like mine), you'll think twice about using a grinder for tasks that are also suited to safer tools like a porta-band or hacksaw/sawzall.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If your insurance company is making you do JSA's (like mine), you'll think twice about using a grinder for tasks that are also suited to safer tools like a porta-band or hacksaw/sawzall.


LOL, yeh, I'm going to go out and check the garage right now :whistling2:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

For things like locks, allen keys, etc. I have always found a PortaBand to work very well.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> Porta-band is what 90%+ of commercial electricians use. If using a grinder was a better idea, I'm pretty sure it would have become the norm by know.


You haven't been around very much then.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I've never had a problem cutting EMT with my Dewalt 18v sawzall. I use 24 tooth per inch blades though.


----------



## Leecifer (Feb 9, 2011)

I've seen guys cut tray with grinders, do a pretty clean job too.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I use a grinder, with a cutoff wheel, mine is an 18V cordless, so it's pretty damn portable!
I find the sawzall jumps too much, the grinder pulls itself into the pipe.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Have you used a grinder much? Not to be offensive but I find them safer to use for most things than a sawzall depending on fire hazard and eye protection.


You are absolutely crazy if you think a grinder is going to be safer than a sawsall.:no:


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't have any problem with using grinders, I use them too for all sorts of cutting. I was just trying to say that if I had the choice, both tools laying on the ground with the correct blades, ideal cutting conditions. I would choose the saws-all for cutting new conduit because I feel that its the safer tool for the job. I think everyone understands that when conditions change the best tool for the job can change too.

Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

In most industrial sites you need a hot work permit for a grinder. You must show that the only way to do the job it is to make spark or flame. Then you must have a fire watch while you are working and 1/2 hour after to make sure no latent smoldering fires. Don't forget safetyglasses and a full face shield. Leather gloves and all guards installed and serviceable on the grinder.
Of you could use a portaband.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

drsparky said:


> In most industrial sites you need a hot work permit for a grinder. You must show that the only way to do the job it is to make spark or flame. Then you must have a fire watch while you are working and 1/2 hour after to make sure no latent smoldering fires. Don't forget safetyglasses ans a full face shield. Leather gloves and all guards installed and serviceable on the grinder.
> Of you could use a portaband.


Sometimes we need a stupid button.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Hacksaw, sawzall, portaband. In that order.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I'm looking for something besides a porta band or circular saw for cutting EMT and saw something somewhere about using a grinder with a cut off wheel. Wondered if anyone else has tried or used one for EMT?


No, not for me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Sometimes we need a stupid button.


Not my rules, their rules. If you work industrial you follow their rules, or you are kicked of the site.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

B4T said:


> I use one of these.. never gets dull.. use on high speed


i use these


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> On many jobsites, it would be a royal pain to use the grinder to cut EMT, since you'd technically need to fill out a hot work permit every day. Sparks.


That's exactly why we wouldn't use them on our site.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Doesn't the cut-off wheel leave a lot of reaming work?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

seems like a waste of time


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

A grinder is a must have tool, I have used one to cut things off flush with the floor, or put on a wire wheel and clean up cut end of strut or all thread.

But to cut EMT, give me a sawzall with a good 18TPI blade and try and keep up. 
I actually prefer a sawzall over a portaband, unless you're working with stainless then a sawzall goes too fast and you just burn up blades.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How about a chop saw? I used to use the one the plumbers had on site, and in exchange they would use our 12 foot ladder. It was awesome, I could prefab mountains of EMT in a short time and every cut would be straight and accurate unlike a sawzall cut. The burrs were easy to clean off with my reamer. It was also amazing for unistrut and threaded rod.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I use a Dewalt 18 volt grinder with a cut off wheel for Strut and rod. Emt I use hacksaw for small sizes and porta band for 11/2 up. I am lost without the grinder.

Charlie


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

I use a circular saw with a metal cut-off wheel for unistrut.
Very fast but lots of sparks so I have to be very careful where I do it. Never tried it on EMT. I don't like using a full size sawzall on EMT. Could never find what I would call a safe method to hold 1/2", 3/4" or 1" EMT with one hand and the sawzall with the other hand. I have seen other electricians do it, but I won't. I'm more comfortable using a Milwaukee Hackzall with an 18T blade. The Hackzall is small enough to control with one hand.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I cut emt with sawzaul... but for some reason I dont like the way my new cordless makita saw cuts...Its hard to hold it down, and it makes me a little nervous...My old millwakee was much easier to control...?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I cut emt with sawzaul... but for some reason I dont like the way my new cordless makita saw cuts...Its hard to hold it down, and it makes me a little nervous...My old millwakee was much easier to control...?


 I've always used a Dewalt 18V, I've used Bocsh, Rigid, and Ryobi over the years if that's what happened to be laying around but none of them felt as good as the Dewalt. I'm sure they all work about the same once you get used to them.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

100% of the electricians I work with cut EMT with a Panasonic circular saw.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> 100% of the electricians I work with cut EMT with a Panasonic circular saw.


0% of the ones I know, don't.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't cut pipe, I _will_ it. 

I really don't see any issue using an angle grinder with a cut off disc if you aren't required to have a hot work permit. I've always used a sawzall, hackzall, hacksaw or a bandsaw. Just because it's not a widely accepted method doesn't make it wrong. 

Either way after you cut the pipe, you're going to have to ream it anyway. I don't see how it can add any additional labor to reaming it unless you're using a toenail file and not a conduit reaming screwdriver or the end of your linesmans on the smaller conduits. On larger conduits you're going to have to bust out the file anyway. 

Now I won't use a grinder without gloves, ear protection or eye protection. That's just dumb.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> 0% of the ones I know, don't.


So that means 100% of the ones you know do?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> So that means 100% of the ones you know do?


Yeah...
______


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Personally, I don't like cutting anything with a gap between the material with a grinder, too easy to get just a little out of allignment and pinch or crack the wheel, leading to a shatter. Plus, even if you hold it perfectly, if you consistantly cut deep with a thin-wheel, you're going to wear it even thinner, making the potential for that wheel to fail even greater.
As others have said, a grinder is a GREAT tool to have, but it's not right for everything. Will it work in a pinch? Yes, but I wouldn't make it my 'regular' method.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I cut emt with sawzaul... but for some reason I dont like the way my new cordless makita saw cuts...Its hard to hold it down, and it makes me a little nervous...My old millwakee was much easier to control...?


 It must have something to do with the balance. I had a Craftsman poor excuse for a sawzall. Kept on breaking blades, at the mounting. I bought my first Sawzall in 1990. $125.00 . Never broke blades with that one.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

jza said:


> Hacksaw, sawzall, portaband. In that order.


And a uni-bit for speed reaming


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> 100% of the electricians I work with cut EMT with a Panasonic circular saw.


That thing is the cat's meow. Just always know where your fingers are. I installed some Panasonic bath fans in a beauty salon. Super quiet.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Stout Band Saw for now. Will get the dewalt 18 nano when I can. Never a sawzall...just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

bandsaw or hacksaw.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

pugz134 said:


> Stout Band Saw for now. Will get the dewalt 18 nano when I can. Never a sawzall...just doesn't feel right.


This is what we used for a long time. Only good up to 2 inch... But anything bigger it will be worth plugging in a band saw. We also use the Panasonic saws as well. The band saw for us is nice because we use carts to roll stuff around in finished buildings. So when we cut over the top of the cart, it catches all the metal shavings and doesn't fling them into a finished wall.


----------



## revmuck (Apr 1, 2011)

*sawzall safety when there is no vice for the work piece.*



nitro71 said:


> I can't find a fine enough tooth blade to want to use on my sawzall. Makes me a little nervous having my hands that close to the blade to support it.


Hello Guys: I have been reading your comments about cutting emt with a sawzall or other means. I am doing research seeking the input of professional tool users about a sawzall accessory prototype that solves this exact problem. Please check out a demonstration on you tube at MisterAMuck's channel, titled How to safely and accurately cut tile, slate, pipe etc. with a sawzall. I would greatly appreciate your professional opinion on what you see. Remember this is an accessory that will fit any reciprocating saw and is easily and quickly removable. I have a lot of years of using a sawzall for many different trades and I find the safety and accuracy this accessory provides is exceptional. From there you can see the sawzall being used for pruning. The one titled the forearm mount for the sawzall was an earlier version of the prototype so you can see where the idea started from. Don


----------



## revmuck (Apr 1, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> It must have something to do with the balance. I had a Craftsman poor excuse for a sawzall. Kept on breaking blades, at the mounting. I bought my first Sawzall in 1990. $125.00 . Never broke blades with that one.


Hello: retiredsparktech. Check out the rake they built into the blade. Ie: is the mounting part of the blade set at an angle to the blade or are they parallel? I have found that many metal cutting blades have to much angle which causes the blade to bounce up and down with the stroke when cutting metal. I think there is a need for a straighter blade when it comes to cuting metal. Please check my other post by Revmuck and let me know what you think. Thank you Revmuck


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool contraption revmuck.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Who has a problem using a saw zaw?


----------



## revmuck (Apr 1, 2011)

pugz134 said:


> Stout Band Saw for now. Will get the dewalt 18 nano when I can. Never a sawzall...just doesn't feel right.


Hello Pugz: Check out my other post at Revmuck or go to you tube at MisterAMucks channel and chech out the movies about sawzalls and I might be able to change your mind. Either way I would appreciate your opinion. Movie title is How to safely and accurately cut tile, slate, pipe etc. with a sawzall. Thanks Revmuck.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

One time working in an office building late at night when the elevator only allowed me to go down and leave, not come back up, I needed to cut one more 1/2" emt but I had forgotten the sawsall and hacksaw, down in the van. This is where I get to positively say that yes, you can cut thru a 1/2" emt using only a bi-metal blade by hand, without using the saw........

It just takes entirely too long however, so I don't recommend the practice....


----------



## revmuck (Apr 1, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Cool contraption revmuck.


Thank you for responding: please check out the other movie about pruning. This works well for many applications. I would like to sell it to a tool co. to get them produced someday so professional input is much appreciated. The other day I used the saw to cut a skylight hole in a fiberglass truck cap. I had to do it from the side and I was able to use the sawzall vertically like a giant saber saw and it worked great. The long handle at the blade gave great control cutting the round corners. Thanks again. Revmuck


----------



## revmuck (Apr 1, 2011)

Handasee said:


> I use a circular saw with a metal cut-off wheel for unistrut.
> Very fast but lots of sparks so I have to be very careful where I do it. Never tried it on EMT. I don't like using a full size sawzall on EMT. Could never find what I would call a safe method to hold 1/2", 3/4" or 1" EMT with one hand and the sawzall with the other hand. I have seen other electricians do it, but I won't. I'm more comfortable using a Milwaukee Hackzall with an 18T blade. The Hackzall is small enough to control with one hand.


Hello Handasee: Please check out my other posts By Revmuck or check out you tube at MisterAMuck and go to a movie called How to safely and accurately cut tile, slate, pipe etc. with a sawzall. I am looking for feed back from professional tool users for my sawzall accessory that solves this problem and I would appreciate your opinion. I have done many trades in my life and have used a sawzall for a variety of applications and this really works well. Check it out. Thanks Revmuck


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Alright, rev, we get it.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the contraption is pretty lame, I don't see where anyone has a problem using a sawzaw,and if they did it's probably because they're using the wrong tool for the wrong job. Maybe you should try the shark tank.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I have to agree with Brian on this one. I've had no issues cutting with a sawzall, ever. Sawzalls have a lot of diverse applications but it is not the be all end all of cutting tools. If you've got that contraption strapped on you've now lost all mobility of getting that tool into tight spaces and have to go through the hassle of unstrapping or getting another tool. More moves = more time = less profit. After you take it off it's just another gimmick that you have to find a place to store it until (if) you use it again.

A good thought but not practical in our trade.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

revmuck said:


> Hello Handasee: Please check out my other posts By Revmuck or check out you tube at MisterAMuck and go to a movie called How to safely and accurately cut tile, slate, pipe etc. with a sawzall. I am looking for feed back from professional tool users for my sawzall accessory that solves this problem and I would appreciate your opinion. I have done many trades in my life and have used a sawzall for a variety of applications and this really works well. Check it out. Thanks Revmuck


 Oh well ....... back to the drawing board!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> How about a chop saw? I used to use the one the plumbers had on site, and in exchange they would use our 12 foot ladder. It was awesome, I could prefab mountains of EMT in a short time and every cut would be straight and accurate unlike a sawzall cut. The burrs were easy to clean off with my reamer. It was also amazing for unistrut and threaded rod.


I can't say that I have ever worked a site where you could pre cut much EMT. 

I can cut EMT with my sawzall straight enough that no one would ever call it anything but a straight cut. 

Chop saw for strut is a given, but I do use my sawzall a lot for one or two cuts a day type thing. 

Threaded rod the chop saw is a terrible tool, you have to grind the end of each and every rod just to get a nut on. Buy a rod cutter, very fast and a nut threads on first time every time. And better yet no hot work permit needed.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

No body uses a hack saw these days?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

oldschoolvdub said:


> No body uses a hack saw these days?


I use mine quite a bit. Always have it handy. I'm getting a portaband soon though. I've got a hard on for getting nice tools.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I use the hacksaw if weight is an issue.


----------



## 210MJV (Apr 2, 2011)

I like my Klein 701-12 hacksaw for cutting EMT mostly. I do plan on getting a Milwaukee hackzall though to speed things up. I only use grinders when I must, that tool just seems like the easiest one to have an accident with to me.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea I seem to use my hacksaw for 1/2 and 3/4... But I'm looking into those stout band saws. Or maybe just getting a battery powered sawzal so I can use it with my batteries..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bosch is coming out with a mini cordless bandsaw.

I believe Makita and Milwaukee already have them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When you guys all grow up enough to have a bank account, you can then buy a makita battery powered porta bandsaw.







The Panasonic metal skillsaw shown earlier is a winner as well.


----------



## kawarthakid (Jan 16, 2011)

I always use a grinder to cut emt . I just use a zip cut disc . Cut pipe , de barr it with a grinder , cut unistrut , shots , threaded rod I cut everything with a grinder .


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

In this area,you'd be given a friendly pep-talk,then escorted from the building if you used a grinder.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> When you guys all grow up enough to have a bank account, you can then buy a makita battery powered porta bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha... When you stop wearing your girlfriends pants I'll give you a real light beer... 

I've never used a makita band saw, but I already have that drill and impact. So the batteries would already work. What size pipe will it cut?


----------

